# Trodery's old fish cleaning table has New Life



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I got this quite a while back and just recently got it set up. Had two run 

the water first and built a bench to set it on. Now just gotta make some

time to go fishing and put it two use..Thanks again Trodery, it will get

plenty of use..:texasflag


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

looks good. Its new as Trodery doesn't catch fish....LOL


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

LOL.... DANG! That had to be nearly two years ago when you got that table I'm guessing.

I'm glad you put it to use!


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

If anyone needs a sink and faucet for their fish cleaning table around Onalaska on Livingston, PM me. I have one left over from a recent renovation. Free to a 2Cooler.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

trodery said:


> LOL.... DANG! That had to be nearly two years ago when you got that table I'm guessing.
> 
> I'm glad you put it to use!


It definately took a while, never enough time. .. plus I just don't get in a

hurry much anymore.

Thanks again


----------



## steve126 (Feb 8, 2007)

where do you get the cutting board material. I've been looking everywhere and cant find them. I'm trying to make the same cutting board for my house...


----------



## sammytx (Jun 17, 2004)

*cutting board material*

I have gotten that cutting board material from AAA plastics on Wakefield. you can buy it whole sheets or cut pieces.
-sammy


----------

